# Using CNC to make table saw fixtures



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of fixtures I made for making the B-52 tails I posted earlier. Enjoy! David


----------



## rcheli1 (May 20, 2017)

David
I enjoyed the video. Very creative use of CNC in the woodshp! 


Having built a CNC myself I have found many uses for it including making jigs.


James


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

rcheli1 said:


> David
> I enjoyed the video. Very creative use of CNC in the woodshp!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, James! And welcome to the forum. You should start a new thread and post some photos of your CNC. The build thread for ours is on here if you want to see what we've done. Look for 2nd build first.

David


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Here are a couple of fixtures I made for making the B-52 tails I posted earlier. Enjoy! David
> 
> Using CNC router to make table saw fixtures - 2-9-17 - YouTube


Worked out pretty slick, I think I am going to change my CNC plasma machine to a router, I don't plan on building anymore duct work anyway LOL

Where do you get your walnut?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Catpower said:


> Worked out pretty slick, I think I am going to change my CNC plasma machine to a router, I don't plan on building anymore duct work anyway LOL
> 
> Where do you get your walnut?


Thanks! I get Walnut from a local sawmill.

David


----------

